

Realistically colorized historical photos make the past seem incredibly real - suchabag
http://indulgd.com/realistically-colorized-historical-photos/

======
lysa
Did the past seem fake before, or?

~~~
suchabag
English is not my native language but I think that the opposite of real here
is more abstract than fake.

------
alixaxel
Very "refreshing"!

